#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-13
<kanouk> bonsoir tout le monde
<KimLaroux> Salut
<kanouk> salut KimLaroux 
<kanouk> et IdleOne 
<IdleOne> salut
<kanouk> dans mon gestionnaire de paquets synaptics il m'est impossible de supprimer les résidus de configuration de paquets désinstallés, le bouton "appliquer" reste grisé
<IdleOne> je suis en plein millieu de briser mon system :)
<kanouk> :(
<kanouk> comment ça IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> j'ai installer 11.04 et maintenant je fais un upgrade a 11.10
<kanouk> tu as installé 11.04 à partir d'un cd?
<IdleOne> oui
<kanouk> mais pourquoi tu dis que tu es en plein milieu de briser ton système?
<IdleOne> 11.10 est alpha 1
<kanouk> si tu sais bidouiller tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir non?
<IdleOne> hehe des fois oui
<kanouk> ;-D des fois, comme moi
<kanouk> alors quelqu'un sait ici pourquoi le bouton "appliquer" reste grisé quand je veux supprimer des résidus de configuration?
<cyphermox> kanouk: je crois avoir vu un bogue là-dessus
<kanouk> et il y a une solution?
<cyphermox> tu peux faire sudo apt-get auto-remove je crois
<kanouk> ah je vais voir si je peux
<cyphermox> grrr, j'ai perdu toute une journée à déboguer un problème causé par des trucs mal faits ailleurs, et on dirait que j'en ai plus à faire encore :/
<cyphermox> merci de me rappeler de regarder synaptic kanouk, je vois qu'il ne fonctionne pas du tout dans oneiric maintenant
<cyphermox> je vais régler ca ce soir
<kanouk> c'est quoi ça oneiric?
<cyphermox> la version 11.10
<cyphermox> c'est ce sur quoi on travaille maintenant ;)
<kanouk> lol merci cyphermox :)
<kanouk> et la version 11.10 va corriger les bugs de la 11.04?
<cyphermox> entre autres
<kanouk> cyphermox, ça n'a pas marché avec apt-get autoremove
<cyphermox> mais si tu trouves des bogues, notes les (ou rapporte les avec 'ubuntu-bug <nom du paquet du programme qui bogue>' et je vais regarder quand j'ai du temps ;)
<kanouk> j'avais 5 paquets à supprimer et j'ai eu le message comme quoi ce sera fait seulement pour le dernier paquet mais rien n'a été supprimé
<cyphermox> mmkay
<kanouk> c'est seulement pour les résidus de configuration pour les paquets désinstallés mais pour le reste la suppression de paquets se fait bien
<cyphermox> c'est quoi à supprimer en gros?
<cyphermox> ah ok
<kanouk> je vais me contenter de les noter étant donné que je suis pas bilingue et te les donnerai :-D
<kanouk> libavcodec52, libavformat52, libavutil50, libpostproc51, libswscale0
<kanouk> et un autre problème je crois
<kanouk> le swap
<cyphermox> les paquets lib, c'est pour les fichiers de config?
<kanouk> par défaut le swap est à 60
<kanouk> bien je vois sur la gauche "paquets non installés" et "résidus de configuration"
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> tu devrais pouvoir faire sudo apt-get purge pour les paquets "non-installés" avec résidus de config
<cyphermox> mais vérifie bien que ca ne désinstalle pas quelque chose d'utile ;)
<kanouk> j'ai sélectionné ces résidus de configuration pour suppression complète et habituellement ça le dit quand ça doit désinstaller quelque chose d'important mais là non, aucun avertissement de ce genre
<kanouk> c'est seulement le bouton "appliquer" qui reste grisé
<kanouk> mais même à ça pourquoi ça veut pas supprimer par le terminal?
<kanouk> je pense qu'il est impossible de les supprimer parce que j'ai libavcodec-extra-52 ......etc....d'installé
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-14
<hakimsheriff> Bonsoir!
<KimLaroux> salut
<DarkJuju> allo
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> cyphermox, autre bug, les fichiers supprimés ne se retrouvent pas dans la corbeille
<Ankman> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-15
<Ankman> ca va/
<kanouk> oui ça va Ankman , merci, c'est très tranquille ici ce soir
<kanouk> mes fichiers supprimés n'apparaissent jamais dans la corbeille
<Ankman> hmm
<KimLaroux> comment les supprimes-tu?
<kanouk> normalement
<KimLaroux> rm -r?
<kanouk> non en cliquant droit et supprimer
<KimLaroux> dans le menu, est-ce qu'il a "supprimer" et "déplacer vers la corbeile"?
<kanouk> ah là je n'ai pas remarqué
<kanouk> je vais regarder
<KimLaroux> d'habitude, quand ça dit "suprimer", c'est l'équivalent de rm; le fichier est effacer du disque.
<KimLaroux> c'est pourquoi il n'est pas dans la corbeille
<kanouk> ah merci KimLaroux , il y a "mettre à la corbeille" et "supprimer
<KimLaroux> =)
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> je l'essaie
<MagicFab> Ubuntu Canada meeting en cours sur #ubuntu-ca
<kanouk> KimLaroux, je vois bien les fichiers dans la corbeille :)
<KimLaroux> woot
<KimLaroux> essait voir si le bouton "delete" de ton clavier est configurer en "supprimer" ou en "déplacer vers la corbeille"
<kanouk> ok j'essaie :)
<kanouk> ça s'en va dans la corbeille
<KimLaroux> c'est pratique à savoir ;)
<kanouk> oui merci
<kanouk> là j'essaie backspace
<kanouk> pratique mais faut pas avoir configuré l'ouverture de dossier en un seul clic sinon ça marche pas
<kanouk> il m'a fallu changer en double-clic
<kanouk> c'était pas grand-chose mais quand on sait pas ....:(
<KimLaroux> le backspace? pour retourner au dossier supérieur?
<kanouk> oui j'ai bien vu ça
<kanouk> c'est que j'ai un autre ordi et la touche backspace fait pas la même chose
<kanouk> et concernant le swap, tout devrait s'en aller dessus quand ça a atteint 40%
<kanouk> je suis à 85% de mémoire et 284 dans le swap
<kanouk> est-ce que c'est normal étant donné que j'ai 2 gig de swap?
<KimLaroux> 40%
<KimLaroux> ?
<KimLaroux> quand quoi atteind 40%? la ram?
<kanouk> oui
<KimLaroux> et pourquoi 40%?
<kanouk> s'est supposé être comme ça par défaut sous ubuntu non?
<kanouk> c'est fou ce que mon ordi peut être lent
<KimLaroux> j'ai jamais eux connaissance de ça
<kanouk> dans la documentation ubuntu c'est ce qui est écrit
<kanouk> firefox consomme beaucoup de mémoire
<KimLaroux> par défault, je crois que firefox a un cache sur le disque dure, ça devrait pas utiliser de ram
<kanouk> oui il a un cache mais aussitôt que je l'ouvre je vois monter la ram
<KimLaroux> et de mon expérience, le seul temps où ma swap est utilisé est quand ma ram déborde
<kanouk> pas moi
<kanouk> moi j'ouvre ma session et aussitôt que j'ouvre quelque chose d'autre ça utilise presqu'aussitôt le swap
<kanouk> mais le pire c'est firefox
<kanouk> terrible
<kanouk> j'adore ce navigateur mais sa consommation de ressources est énorme
<kanouk> regarde ici dans la partie "Régler le déclenchement du swap": http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/swap
<kanouk> j'imagine que ça doit être pareil pour toutes les distributions ubuntu
<KimLaroux> je vois
<kanouk> je n'ai pas beaucoup de ram sur mon portable actuel
<KimLaroux> je crois que la fonction qui dit au kernel d'utiliser la swap à 60% n'est qu'utiliser par le kernel lui meme
<KimLaroux> ce qui veut dire que d'autres programmes qui utilisent la ram n'ont pas cette fonction
<kanouk> là je comprends pas :(
<KimLaroux> lol
<KimLaroux> disont que j'ai configurer Google Chrome de façon à ce qu'il utilise la ram pour sa mémoire cache
<KimLaroux> et que j'ai Open Office ouvert en même temp, qui utilise de la ram
<KimLaroux> à un moment j'ai 80% de ma ram d'utiliser, mais aucune swap
<kanouk> ton ordi doit avoir beaucoup de ram alors
<KimLaroux> c'est que Chrome et OpenOffice ne sont pas le kernel, et ils se foutent éperdument de la configuration qui dit au kernel d'utiliser la swap lorsque la ram est utiliseé à plus de 60%
<KimLaroux> 4Gb
<kanouk> 4Gb de ram?
<KimLaroux> oui, sur un portable
<KimLaroux> et 6gb de swap
<kanouk> ah! normal que tu puisses ouvrir beaucoup de choses en même temps sans utiliser le swap
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> c'est un avion que tu as pas un ordi lol :D
<KimLaroux> oui mais ma ram se remplis parfois
<KimLaroux> mais ma swap est toujours vide
<kanouk> je dirais même une fusée :D
<KimLaroux> bah, ce portable a quand même 3 ans
<kanouk> je comprend que le swap soit toujours vide
<kanouk> avec 4G de ram
<kanouk> c'est pas le cas de mon portable qui est démodé
<kanouk> 512 de ram
<kanouk> passé date
<KimLaroux> j'ai 2gb qui traine sur mon bureau, ça te tente?
<kanouk> lol combien?
<KimLaroux> PC2-5300 en dual channel
<KimLaroux> donc deux barrettes de 2gb
<KimLaroux> uh, deux barrettes de 1 gb
<kanouk> dual channel ça veut dire quoi ça?
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<MagicFab> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1021/detail/
<djiefo> Salut!
<KimLaroux> hey!
<djiefo> Je savais pas que ca existait ce channel
<djiefo> Ca va faire du bien de se faire aider par des compatriotes ;)
<KimLaroux> On en apprend à tout les jours
<KimLaroux> =)
<KimLaroux> Ah!
 * KimLaroux leaves for #Ubuntu-Canada
<KimLaroux> ce qui me rappelle, j'ai toujours pas acheter mes drapeaux du Canada pour la St-jean
<qwebirc82811> bonsoir
<qwebirc82811> La transparance de mon menu me tape sur les nerf ya moyen de le mêtre tout le temps opaque j'utiise xfce4.8.0
<KimLaroux> tu sais éditer les fichiers de thèmes?
<qwebirc82811> hum c'est a dire?
<KimLaroux> dans Xfce tu peu facillement changer les paramètres d'affichage
<KimLaroux> eh bien... "facillement" est une question de temps et de volonter
<KimLaroux> il faut trouver le bon fichier et ensuite le bon paramettre à changer dans le fichier
<qwebirc82811> j'y suis mais le problème c'est surtout le fait qui sois transparan quand j'enleve mon curseur sinon il est opaque
<KimLaroux> Ohh, c'est rendu complexe xfce depuis le temps...
<qwebirc82811> J'ai testé pas mal d'options et de thémes mais sa le problème persiste
<qwebirc82811> c'est pas drmatique mais sa me fait un peu ramer quand je regarde des vidéo
<qwebirc82811> a ton avie sa aurait le plus de chance être où l'option je cherche?
<KimLaroux> Franchement, j'ai aucune idée...
<djiefo> Salut!
<djiefo> Comment j'enlève Unity%
<djiefo> Il y a un update dans la liste d'update que je ne peux pas installer, mais j'ignore lequel, quand j'update ca brise mon system
<djiefo> Salut, j'ai activé desktop cube, rotate cube, wobbling windows, windows decoration mais maintenant je ne peux plus bouger mes fenêtres
<djiefo> Que se passe t-il?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: finalement y'a de bonnes chances que je vienne faire un tour à Québec mardi prochain, j'ai un lift :)
<mdeslaur> ah, cool...alors j'y irai aussi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ^
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-16
<IdleOne> Wow, everything seems to work :)
<mathben> salut, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste de comment déplacer le curseur à l'aide d'un driver/software?
<mathben> ha, résolu
<mathben> http://bharathi.posterous.com/x11-fake-mouse-events-generation-using-xtest
<cyphermox> mathben si tu veux t'amuser y'a aussi Xpresser (code.launchpad.net/xpresser)
<cyphermox> ca matche des images pour cliquer a des places, etc.
<mathben> intéressant, mais le besoin était de faire un appareil pour remplacer la souris
<mathben> cyphermox: cependant, pour automatiser des tâches, ça peut être cool :D
<mathben> cyphermox: merci pour le lien
<cyphermox> MagicFab: poke.
<cyphermox> KimLaroux: bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-17
<OneiricOne> Lunch T
<OneiricOne> Lunch Time!
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> have fun, I won't be able to make it
<OneiricOne> you need a ride?
<cyphermox> would
<cyphermox> but I'm at home
<OneiricOne> ah, why didn't you say something I could have come pick you up
<cyphermox> didn't think of it, still got lots to do today too
<OneiricOne> at least you can have a beer and work hehe
<djiefo> salut, quelqu'un ici pourrais m'aider à installer minecraft dans ma machine? les totus du web ne fonctionnent pas merci a l'avance
<djiefo> ubuntu11.04
<cyphermox> djiefo: ca doit pas être compliqué mais je l'ai jamais fait, alors je sais pas du tout
<djiefo> oh c'est règlé merci
<djiefo> J'avais oublié de le mentionner
<djiefo> avez-vous un bon client irc a me recommender?
<KimLaroux> x-chat
<djiefo> c'est ce que j'utilise déjà
<kanouk> bonsoir
<sipherdee> déjà le soir... bonsoir kanouk!
<kanouk> bonsoir sipherdee 
<aaa> bonjour 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<aaa> je cherche un programme qui puisse m'aider à capturer les adresses sur les sites annuaires. Sous win il existe des logiciels comme capapro par exe
<aaa> bonsoir à vous deux
<Lrrr> bleh...
<aaa> ma question est elle bizarre pour que personne ne réponde ?
<Lrrr> un spammer
<aaa> quoi un spammer ? Lrrr 
<Lrrr> pourquoi tu veux les adresses d'un site annuaire?
<aaa> pour récupérer les numéros de télécopies. Pour les "frileux" je rappelle que la démarche est tout à fait légale tant au canada qu'en france
<aaa> cela répond à ta question Lrrr ?
<Lrrr> Bien si c'est légale ça n'empêche pas que c'est emmerdant.
<aaa> pourquoi ?
<Lrrr> À part à envoyer des télécopie non-solicités à quoi ça te sert?
<aaa> retrouver un emploi . Eh vous devenez paranos aussi au qc  ? ici en france c'est l'enfer et cela fait le jeu du pouvoir rires
<Lrrr> mmm
<Lrrr> c'est une très drôle de façon de trouver un emploi...
<aaa> ceci étant dit , la législation européenne prévoit que les annuaires officiels ne sont pas considérés encore aujourd'hui comme "piratés" pour une telle démarche.
<aaa> pourquoi une très drole ?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-18
<aaa> je ne comprends pas tu peux expliciter ?
<Lrrr> Pour chercher un emploi il me semble que c'est plus simple de trouver les entreprises pertinentes en d'aller obtenir leur numéro...
<Lrrr> bien que je ne sais pas quel qualité de données ce genre de programme peut retourner
<aaa> Comme je ne sais pas dans quel domaine tu travailles je ne saurai te conseiller mais je sais ce que ma démarche apporte. Bref, la question n'est pas là. Personne ne connait donc de programme capable de faire cela ?
<Lrrr> non
<aaa> pour répondre à ta question technique sous windows capapro ( qui fait aussi le canada) récupère toutes les données nom adresse téléphone télécopies etc... A toi ensuite de faire le tri. Faut reconnaitre que le systeme est génial mais hélas sous windo
<aaa> merci alors
<Lrrr> il fonctionne peut-être sous Wine.
<aaa> hélas il faut faire beaucoup de réglages parce qu'il 'mélange" certains caractères ... pour le nom pas de souci mais pour le télécopieur...rires
<aaa> en tous cas ce fut un plaisir de converser avec quelqu'un qui discute et non qui a des idées arretées sur tout. 
<djiefo> Comment j'installe les autres options de ccsm il me manque plein d'options merci!
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<d2_racing> [1;3C
<djiefo> J'ai perdu mon panel en bas (ou vont les fenêtres qu'on minimize)
<cyphermox> djiefo:  y'a une ligne grise qui reste en bas (comme un panel redimensionné)?
<cyphermox> Lrrr: c'était en effet assez spécial la question pour les numéros de télécopieurs ;D
<djiefo> cyphermox,  mon probleme d'hier soir, je l'ai règlé merci :)
<cyphermox> djiefo: d'ac
<Lrrr> cyphermox: ouin...
<Lrrr> cyphermox: je peux pas vraiment nier que j'ai sauter aux conclusions
<Lrrr> cyphermox: mais je serais curieux de voir comment il procède
<cyphermox> Lrrr: bah. du moment que ca parait que c'est envoyé d'une liste ca passe pas pour moi
<cyphermox> même en fait, en informatique un CV qui m'arriverait par fax............
<Lrrr> ouin
<cyphermox> heh, cute Windows 8, je regarde un démo
<Lrrr> Bénifice du Doute quand même
<cyphermox> Lrrr: plus ou moins
<cyphermox> dès le départ ca fait pas sérieux
<Lrrr> ben ça c'est son problème
<cyphermox> (mais d'un autre côté, j'ai pas de fax)
<djiefo> Il y a une facon de configurer KMess pour que les alertes ne soit pas écris en html?
<cyphermox> sais pas... je ne crois pas. l'utilité du html pour ca c'est les icones, le texte en gras, etc.
<djiefo> parce-que la jai une bulle qui s'ouvre et qui dis    html /p contact connected /p html
<cyphermox> dans ce cas c'est une app qui s'attend à pouvoir passer du html mais kmess le supporte pas
<djiefo> C'est une erreur de programmation?
<cyphermox> KMess c'est un programme de messagerie instantanée?
<djiefo> c'est windows live pour Linux
<djiefo> windows live messenger
<cyphermox> bah, plus ou moins. tous les programmes de messageries supportent msn
<djiefo> Oui mais c'est celui qui se rapproche le plus a windows live messenger
<djiefo> Pour bénéficier des meme option que les gens sous windows avec msn messenger
<cyphermox> ca serait un problème à régler dans le code de KMess, mais je crois que c'est fait comme ca pour fonctionner correctement sous KDE
<cyphermox> djiefo: j'ai les mêmes fonctions dans empathy, même s'il a pas l'air pareil
<djiefo> je vais aller demander sur #kmess mais si c'est en anglais :(
<djiefo> cyphermox,  ca supporte les videos chat?
<cyphermox> djiefo: de mémoire oui, tout dépend de la version utilisée
<djiefo> on parle bien de empathy ici?
<cyphermox> http://jeff.ecchi.ca/blog/2009/11/17/lastuce-pour-les-conversations-audiovideo-sur-msn-avec-empathy/
<cyphermox> et c'est un gars du channel ici qui a écri ca ;)
<djiefo> oh merci
<djiefo> je vais aller sirotter ca
<cyphermox> c'était pour 9.10, alors ca fonctionnait. ca peut toujours arrêter de fonctionner, ca dépend toujours de MSN
<cyphermox> si MSN change son protocole, on perd l'accès au vidéo... mais je crois que c'est bien la même chose pour KMess et tous les autres
<djiefo> cyphermox,  KMess ne supporte pas le video chat encore
<djiefo> A moins qu'ils ai changés ca dernièrement
<cyphermox> comme je dis, ca dépend énormément de MSN. ca vient et ca part pour plusieurs des clients, ca prend beaucoup de travail pour faire fonctionner de facon constante.
<cyphermox> apparemment ca a cassé en mars 2010, je sais pas si ca a été réparé depuis
<djiefo> cyphermox,  chose que je n'aime pas avec empathy c'est que le compact size n'est pas modifiable
<djiefo> cyphermox,  j'aimerais aggrandir un peu la fenêtre, mais je n'ai pas le choix de le mettre que fullscreen ou mini
<djiefo> J'aimerais bien un entre-deux
<djiefo> cyphermox,  exemple: quand je selectionne normal size with avatars, je doit scroller down pour voir mes autre contacts-non-connectés, j'aimerais pour agrandir cette fenêtre pour voir tout le monde
<djiefo> cyphermox,  je ne comprends rien a ton lien désolé
<djiefo> Je dois installer Empathy-butterfly
<djiefo> qu'est ce que c'est que ca?
<djiefo> J'aimerais installer shockwave player sous ubuntu et non sous wine avec la version windows de firefox. Utiliser shockwave player sans avoir a utiliser wine autrement dit merci de l'aide
<cyphermox> djiefo: empathy, tout est déjà installé
<cyphermox> djiefo: pour flash, installe flashplugin-nonfree
<djiefo> cyphermox,  non pas flash mais shockwave player...
<djiefo> cyphermox,  je suis en train de faire la manip avec wine même si je n'aime pas ca
<d2_racing> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-06-19
<djiefo> Salut
<djiefo> Mon firefox ne fonctionne plus, j'essais de le upgrader avec synaptic O.o
<deuxpi> djiefo: est-ce que tu as essayé avec l'option "-safe-mode" pour vérifier que ce n'est pas un réglage ou une extension qui est le problème ?
<djiefo> comment je fais?
<deuxpi> ça prend une ligne de commande, puis taper "firefox -safe-mode"
<djiefo> jai meme essayé de l'enver complettement avec synaptic et le réinstaller
<djiefo> ca ne fonctionne pas en safe mode
<djiefo> meme problème
<djiefo> ca gèle et je ne peux plus rien faire appart forcequit
<deuxpi> est-ce que ça racontait quelque chose qui a l'air intéressant ?
<djiefo> dans le terminal
<djiefo> rien
<deuxpi> ouf...
<djiefo> ausitot que je touche au menu : File   Edit   View   History ca gèle et je dois forcequit
<djiefo> pas de output dans terminal
<djiefo> j'essaye un reboot
<deuxpi> ok... je vais cherche un peu
<deuxpi> chercher
<fasolmi> bonsoir
<fasolmi> j'ai besoin d'aide pour faire fonctionner ma showcam plus merci
<Guest46455> -.-
<qwebirc41319> bonsoir
<qwebirc41319> J'aimerais savoir quelle disbrution je devrais prendre pour lire des vidéo, faire un peu de graphisme, jouer certain mmorpg et utilisé les efects  
<KimLaroux> certains mmorpg?
<KimLaroux> ces MMO ont-ils des clients Linux?
<qwebirc41319> oui et non
<KimLaroux> ça commence bien =P
<KimLaroux> Plannes-tu utiliser Wine?
<qwebirc41319> dosfu et wonderland
<qwebirc41319> je crois je vais être oubligé pour wonderland
<qwebirc41319> apart si y'a moyen sans
<KimLaroux> probablement pas
<KimLaroux> c'est pas vraiment recommender 
<qwebirc41319> de?
<KimLaroux> c'est souvent préférable de garder Windows pour les jeux qui n'ont pas de clients Linux
<qwebirc41319> acause des virus? 
<kanouk> bonsoir
<qwebirc41319> bonsoir
<KimLaroux> Non, vraiment pas... c'est just pas vraiment pratique rouler un .exe sous Linux
<qwebirc41319> même si c'est un petit jeu?
<KimLaroux> bah tu peux essayer, si tu veux te casser la tête à le faire fonctionner
<KimLaroux> J'ai vue des cas où des jeux Windows allaient mieux sous Linux, en fait
<KimLaroux> mais c'est du cas par cas
<qwebirc41319> il marche chez mon ami qui a unbutu je sais pu quelle
<qwebirc41319> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12319&iTestingId=30478
<qwebirc41319> c'est le lien il ma envoyer
<KimLaroux> ça dit que ça ne fonctionne pas
<qwebirc41319> ah il disait il fonctionait pourtant
<qwebirc41319> -.- j'y comprend plus rien mon ami y a jouer hier
<KimLaroux> C'est possible, la page qu'il t'as donné n'est pas à jours...
<KimLaroux> et comme je disais, rouller des programmes dans Wines c'est vraiment du cas par cas
<qwebirc41319> c'est domage..........
<KimLaroux> Tu peux pas vraiment dire ça tant que t'as pas essayer, rien te dit que ça ne fonctionnera pas
<qwebirc41319> on dévi de la question la non?
<KimLaroux> non
<qwebirc41319>  a la base ma question était quelle distro prendre 
<qwebirc41319> et quelle bureau aussi gnome kde ou x***
<KimLaroux> hhmm
<KimLaroux> t'as jamais essayé Linux?
<qwebirc41319> non pas personellement mais j'ai deja travailler desus 1 jours
<KimLaroux> et Mac?
<qwebirc41319> je l'utilise quelque fois ou je travail
<qwebirc41319> garageband et imovie
<KimLaroux> Je te conseillerais alors d'essayer la dernière version d'Ubuntu, avec le nouveau bureau Unity
<qwebirc41319> je peux avoir l'efect cube avec?
<KimLaroux> surement, je crois que tout les bureaux l'utilisent
<qwebirc41319> http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/home_eng.html je vais pouvoir mêtre ce thème?
<deuxpi> qwebirc41319: unity est strictement incompatible avec l'effet cube
<qwebirc41319> sa va être clasique allor
<KimLaroux> deuxpi, vraiment? je l'ignorais, merci pour l'info
<deuxpi> KimLaroux: oui, on l'a expérimenté lors du global jam :)
<KimLaroux> comment est-ce incompatible? pas installable?
<deuxpi> les effets graphiques entrent en conflit et ça crash
<qwebirc41319> ya quand même des petit génies qui vont le rendre compatible un jour
<KimLaroux> hahaha
<KimLaroux> KDE n'est pas loins de ça, ces jours si ça crash juste en changeant de fenettre
<KimLaroux> qwebirc41319, ce thème est pour Gnome
<qwebirc41319> ubuntu = gnome non?
<KimLaroux> pas maintenant, ils ont changé Gnome pour Unity
<deuxpi> c'est probablement compatible quand même
<KimLaroux> à moins que tu installe une version antérieur
<KimLaroux> Unity utilise les thèmes gnomes?
<deuxpi> natty = gnome + unity - gnome-panel
<deuxpi> genre style comme :)
<KimLaroux> haha
<KimLaroux> je voi
<qwebirc41319> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/debutant ici sa dit ya classique et unity
<deuxpi> oui, exact
<qwebirc41319> a moins sa sois pas a jour
<KimLaroux> Ah ouai, j'ai oublié, il a encore ubuntu Classique
<qwebirc41319> je devrais pouvoir avoir la dernière version avec classique exact?
<deuxpi> qwebirc41319: c'est ce que j'utilise à mon bureau (classique)
<qwebirc41319> ah me voila rassuré
<deuxpi> c'est facile de passer de l'un à l'autre
<qwebirc41319> quelles genres de programmes sont bon a instaler dans ubuntu?
<KimLaroux> ton web browser préféré
<KimLaroux> je sais pas lequel est défault... surement Firefox
<deuxpi> yep
<KimLaroux> je suis pas mal vendu Chrome maintenant
<qwebirc41319> burk
 * KimLaroux rolls eyes.
<qwebirc41319> ton chois mais moi je déteste
<qwebirc41319> les menus sont trop cachés pour moi
<qwebirc41319> les mp3 mp4 ogg dvd avi ect sont lie de base avec ubuntu?
<deuxpi> pour certains formats, il faut au moins activer un dépôt de logiciels
<deuxpi> ceux qui ne peuvent être distribués sans restrictions (par ex. mp3)
<qwebirc41319> je vois encore la guerre entre le payant/privé et le gratuit/libre
<deuxpi> c'est pas mal une histoire de brevets dans ce cas
<qwebirc41319> sont chiant avec sa...
<deuxpi> (je veux le lien vers le wiki ubuntu à ce sujet, mais il est en panne :( )
<qwebirc41319> apart ubuntu quebec , ubuntu-fr.org, et le livre simple comme ubuntu y'a d'autre grand base d'info sur ubuntu?
<deuxpi> il y a le wiki, mais c'est seulement en anglais
<deuxpi> il y a aussi shapado (ubuntu.shapado.com), mais je crois que c'est pas trop actif
<KimLaroux> tu peux surement trouver d'autres informations pertinantes en cherchant le web
<qwebirc41319> j'ai un autre question plus technique comment je me conecte au tchat avec mon compte ubuntu quebec?
<deuxpi> ce sont deux systèmes séparés... le tchat est géré par Freenode
<deuxpi> tu peux utiliser n'importe quel logiciel IRC et te connecter
<deuxpi> est-ce que j'ai bien compris la question ?
<qwebirc41319> ok merci bon je vais aller voir si mon téléchargement est fini
<qwebirc41319> oui tu as bien comprit
<qwebirc41319> sa me décourage un peu par contre
<qwebirc41319> déjà que sa prit 2 inscription pour avoir un compte la je dois en faire un autre sur un IRC
<KimLaroux> bienvenu sur l'internet
<qwebirc41319> -.- merci
<deuxpi> en fait, ça ne prend pas de compte sur IRC à part pour "protéger" son nom pour que personne d'autre puisse l'utiliser
<qwebirc41319> ah bon
<qwebirc41319> bon moi j'y vais je vais surment repasser après mon instalation
<qwebirc41319> merci a vous deux
<deuxpi> super ! bonne chance
 * kanouk is away: Occupé
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> salut Ankman 
<kanouk> je re
 * kanouk is away: is away
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-16
<lukjad> Has anyone seen Starcraftman around?
<Ankman> not for some time
<lukjad> Ankman Hm, pity.
<lukjad> Ankman I've tried e-mailing him, no answer.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-06-17
<test> bonjour
<test> est ce aue vous connaissier un fournissuer internet libre au quebec
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-15
<jaouida> Bonjour
<jaouida> Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ici ?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-06-16
<Sofiane> Bonjour
<Sofiane> qui pourrait m'aider a formater ma cles usb?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-10
<guynux> bonjour
<guynux> des soucis pour connecter un clavier bluetooth sous xfce
<avoine> cyphermox: ^
<avoine> quoi qu'il est probablement en conférence
<avoine> guynux: quel est la marque de ton clavier et ta version de linux
<cyphermox> avoine: c'est probablement le bogue SSP j'ai une tâche pour ca je devrais compléter d'ici la fin de la journée
#ubuntu-qc 2014-06-15
<rikriz> bon après-midi le Québec de l'Italie :P
<Ankman> bongiorno
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-08
<qwebirc85995> Bonjour un de mes disque dur à semble avoir effacé le trois quart de mes donné, que faire pour les récupéré? c'est trés soudain que c'est arrivé en ouvran ma partition je m'en suis rendue compte. je suis resté bête.
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-11
<ghosty_> bonsoir tout le monde
<Ankman> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-12
<ghosty_> bonsoir tous le monde
<Ankman> bjour
<ghosty_> bonjour
<Ankman> ca va?
<Sebastien> chalut
<Sebastien> :)
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.2 http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Sebastien> oups
* Sebastien changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Trusty Tahr 14.04.2 LTS http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<Ankman> heh
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-13
<Guest47923> j ai plusieurs portable dont deux DELL Aucun des deux après l'installation d une distribution linux ne fonctionne en WIFI Les autres aucuns problemes
<Guest47923> merci
<Ankman> Guest60154: des messgaes error?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-06-14
<denis> salut YvesLevier
#ubuntu-qc 2018-06-14
<qwebirc65219> Hi, I have a problem to start de iscsitarget service with my Linux Ubuntu. I don't konw if someone can help me with this if I send my command line?
<Ankman> try
<Ankman> although i never dealt with that. have to google to understand what it is
<cyphermox> qwebirc65219: iscsitarget service... to serve or to be an iscsi client?
#ubuntu-qc 2020-06-09
<Ankman> heh, somebody had serious connectivity problems, then noticed it and quit
